# Last of the Mohicans



## JesseHolmz

i have the last of the mohicans soundtrack, and it doesn't sound exactly the same as the actual music in the film. is there anywhere to get the music from the actual film? the final scene during the fight where the villain dies has a certain rendition of the main song that's not on the soundtrack. here's a youtube to the actual scene: 




thanks in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## david johnson

it's always sounded the same to me. what is different?


----------



## JesseHolmz

david johnson said:


> it's always sounded the same to me. what is different?


the bass in the movie version is a fretless bass, you don't hear that anywhere on the actual soundtrack CD unless i'm listening to the wrong track or CD version. i read they did a re-recording but i have the older one and it's not on there.


----------



## david johnson

i'll pay more attention next time. i have both the movie and the soundtrack. i enjoy them both!

dj


----------



## handlebar

Great film,soundtrack and all together cinematic experience.

Jim


----------



## TWhite

JesseHolmz said:


> the bass in the movie version is a fretless bass, you don't hear that anywhere on the actual soundtrack CD unless i'm listening to the wrong track or CD version. i read they did a re-recording but i have the older one and it's not on there.


Jesse:

Are you thinking of the DVD of "Mohicans?" That version is released with about 10 minutes of extended 'director cut' sequences that were not in the original theatrical release. Among the extended scenes is that YOUTUBE sequence, which DOES have the fretless bass in the underscoring.

I believe the underscoring was re-recorded in the studio to underline the extended scenes. There is also additional underscoring in several other extended sequences, including the siege of Fort William Henry, which has been restored with quite a bit of additional footage.

The soundtrack to the film was released some time before the 'extended Director's cut' of the DVD.

Hope this helps--Mike Mann's LAST OF THE MOHICANS is one of the best adventure films I've seen in the last thirty years--it's just overwhelming!

Tom


----------

